# Cork and Surrounding Area



## DJMotorhomer

Hi All

We ( for once) are going to Cork without the MH in June to celebrate my 50th and our 21st wedding anniversary, but are flying into Cork and hiring a car for the 4 days we are there.

Anyone know of any good villages/towns/sights etc we should visit on our short break.

Cheers

Dave and Jan


----------



## erneboy

The whole south coast is fabulous, but getting busy at that time of year. Cork is a nice City and next door Kinsale has the best food in Ireland. A trip for a day or two across to the west would also be highly recommended Alan.

http://kinsale.ie/


----------



## 747

Youghal is a nice little place. It is where they shot the film 'Moby Dick' in the 1950's.

In one of the pubs near the harbour are lots of photos of the stars and the ship involved.


----------



## Glandwr

Cobn pronounced Cove (previously known as Queenstown) is an interesting place, it was the last stop for the transatlantic liners including the Titanic. It was also a major port for Irish emigration and has an excellent interpretation centre. It’s within half an hour’s drive or less of Cork. 

As Alan says West Cork is an excellent place to spend a few days.

Dick


----------



## Nora+Neil

Dave and Jan

Don't stay in Cork. Head along the coast to Kinsale. You will have plenty of good restaurants in Kinsale. 
Inchydoney beach Hotel near Clonakilty with it beautiful beach, Spa and Thermal rooms. Clonakilty is famous for its Black and white pudding.

Then you also have Schull/ Goleen/Crookhaven/Bantry/Baltimore/ Skibereen. Buy a Lotto ticket in Skibereen. More Lotto winners than all of Ireland. 
Sheepshead is my favorite for peace and quite.

Then if you go to east Cork you have Cobh/Ballycotton/Yougal /Ardmore.

Come back if you need more info. If I can help I will.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

.... and of course there's always Blarney


Chris


----------



## finyar

Hi There, 
Don't forget to visit the actual city itself as there aresome magnificant sites including the English Market. The city is very easy to get around so you will have no problems.

If you have a Car, park it in the Park and Ride at Blackash (€5 for the day) with a bus to city centre every 15 min, both ways

You have a choice of hotels arond the city, the best are the Maryborough hotel, the Rochestown Park or the River Lee hotel 

I work in Cork so know the city very well

I would also echo Nora, go to Kinsale and Clonakilty if you can

Regards
Raymond


----------



## domannhal

You must visit my parents home town, which is Lismore in County Waterford. It is about 40miles East of Cork, and it is a Heritage site with a beautiful castle(which Fred Astaire used to own) and the cycling champion of Eire came from, who was Charley Guest, and he was my father!!! Ann :wink:


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi All

we have booked for the 3 nights at the Blue Horizon pub/b+b in Kinsale as it looks nice and has had excellent reviews on Trip Advisor.

Also hired the car and booked the flight so a good nights work.

Any other recommended areas will be gratefully received.

Thanks all

Dave & Jan


----------



## Cornal

You must eat in Fishy Fishy in Kinsale. Best seafood in Ireland. Great value too!


----------



## erneboy

If food is your thing check the Good Food Circle in Kinsale, Alan.

http://www.kinsalerestaurants.com/


----------



## brighton

*Touring Ireland*

I was picking up a new motor home in donaghys in Donegal letterkenny swift bolero 630pr and I noticed the following information re touring Ireland contact www.safenights Ireland.com or contact Frank Ryan on 0872574239 if you use the Irish code 00353 then you drop the 0 on the no also e mail [email protected] this might bbe usefull to somebody contemplating touring Ireland brighton


----------



## jncrowe

*Ireland*

We used to go to Ireland a lot we have a fairly derelict cottage in "Kill" which on a map of Ireland is near the teddy bears anus ! ! ! !

We have traveled all over the south and all i can say is try to avoid the more well known places like cork kinsale etc Ok for a look but they tend to cater for "American " holidaymakers with big fat wallets 
We also like Cobh pronounced cove I cant imagine how the church there was built its massive and on a steep cliff

Dungarvan was where we do our shopping its quite ordinary not touristy with some spectacular places to eat, The Emerald Cafe is amazing for lunch.
Tramore is a nice place "like Blackpool but natural" very Steep hill but lovely golden sands which I think is what Tramore means between Dungarvan and Tramore Is a great cliff hugging road with numerous beaches to see,

Boatstrand is interesting to see ~ Kill is inland from boatstrand and Kerwens Bar is our local ,The food is very very good and maureen was the landlady but her son Keith has taken over so she just goes around making sure you are OK and being friendly.

Waterford is a bit like preston but hilly, the river runs thru it and its got some interesting Walls and old buildings

We like going to Carrick,Clonmel and Lismore Much more normal Irish and less touristy

Everything in Ireland is a bit more expensive than England but if the exchange rate is kind on the day its not too bad

I have never met a local who was anti english just the opposite where ever we have gone people are friendly and helpful

most of the bad roads have been improved thanks to European funds? When we first went over you could go from a motorway type road to a cobbled grassy track (boreen) in the blink of an eye

Also on" Fast" roads the two center lanes are used and if you come up behind someone driving slower than you then THEY move over onto the hardshoulder and let you pass them, its a really good idea and its sad that motorways are more English ways now

We havent been over for ages what with the price of ferries , the cost of living etc 
I hope you have a lovely time let us know how you get on
All the best 
Cath


----------

